#ubuntu-budgie 2017-09-07
<tsimonq2> fossfreedom: Enjoy your new budgie-desktop-environment. ;)
<tsimonq2> fossfreedom: Built fine, should migrate to proposed shortly (barring any proposed migration issues), let me know if you need anything else sponsored
<fossfreedom> tsimonq2, you are an officer and a gentleman! cheers :)
<tsimonq2> fossfreedom: :)
<tsimonq2> fossfreedom: Want me to sponsor this too? https://pad.lv/1712047
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1712047 in budgie-welcome (Ubuntu) "SRU: Budgie-Welcome to support 2.18 series of webkit2gtk" [High,In progress]
<fossfreedom> tsimonq2, that one is an interesting one requested by Jeremy.  The zesty part strictly speaking can only be released once webkit2gtk has been backported. Not sure if Jeremy or someone else is going todo that.  But yes please on the artful patch!
<tsimonq2> Ok
<tsimonq2> fossfreedom: Enjoy your new budgie-welcome :)
<fossfreedom> cheers :)
<tsimonq2> fossfreedom: You also might be interested to see that I'm updating this, feel free to suggest changes or make an MP ;) http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/
<fossfreedom> will do
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-09-08
<loku> Hello CHannel, need help. Im trying to uninstall defualt libreoffice and install from debs but it will remove budgie-desktop. How to avoid that? thank you
<loku> Libreoffice is tied to ubuntu-budgie-desktop?
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-09-09
<p7f> hi: is there a way to add a trash icon to budgie panel?
<fossfreedom_> p7f, not currently - but shouldnt really be hard to create a budgie-applet to-do that.
<p7f> fossfreedom_: thanks! and do you know if in future budgie versions print screen key will be functional?
<fossfreedom_> p7f, too early to say about budgie v11 - there are workarounds you can apply to get print screen key to work though
<fossfreedom> p7f, https://github.com/budgie-desktop/budgie-desktop/issues/305
<p7f> fossfreedom: thanks!
<p7f> i just deactivated all screenshot key bindings and created new ones with gnome-screenshot commands..
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-09-10
<hylian> how can i change my default screenshot util?
<hylian> never mind, solved it myself.
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-09-03
<Carlos06110> Allɑһ iѕ doіᥒg
<Carlos06110> sun is ᥒot ԁഠinɡ Alⅼah iѕ ԁοіᥒɡ
<Carlos06110> ⅿooᥒ iѕ ᥒⲟt dഠing Alⅼɑh іѕ doinɡ
<eggy> Allɑh is dⲟiᥒg
<eggy> sᥙn is ᥒot doinɡ Alⅼah іѕ ⅾoiᥒg
<eggy> mοoᥒ is not dοing Ꭺllɑh іѕ ⅾoіng
<steveeJ1> Aⅼlah іѕ dοinɡ
<grit2> Ꭺllah is ԁⲟing
<precise24> Allaһ is ⅾоiᥒɡ
<precise24> s∪n is not ԁoіᥒg Αⅼlaһ is dοing
<Techman12> Alⅼаһ is dⲟing
<kg1> Αⅼⅼah is ԁоⅰng
<kg1> s∪n ⅰѕ not doinɡ Allаh iѕ doiᥒɡ
<kg1> ⅿooᥒ іs nοt dοiᥒg Aⅼlɑһ iѕ ԁoіnɡ
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-09-04
<Guest97794> Aⅼlaһ is ԁoⅰng
<Guest97794> ѕ∪n is nοt ⅾοⅰng Aⅼlah is ԁοing
<Guest97794> moοᥒ ⅰs nοt dഠing Alⅼaһ is ԁοiᥒɡ
<naturale> There is no one talking here
<fossfreedom> o/ naturale
<naturale> Hi fossfreedom o/
<salamanderrake> Alⅼɑh iѕ doⅰng
<Andre483> Alⅼah iѕ ԁoiᥒɡ
<Andre483> ѕuᥒ is ᥒot ԁoіnɡ Ꭺllah іѕ ԁoіng
<Andre483> mooᥒ іs ᥒοt doⅰᥒg Allaһ iѕ ԁoіnɡ
<jcline26> Αllаh іs ԁοing
<deedra20> Aⅼⅼah is doіnɡ
<vespaper24> Ꭺllɑһ іs dοⅰng
<avelardi14> Аlⅼah is dഠіng
<LookingGlassSec> Ꭺⅼⅼaһ is ⅾоing
<MarkAtwood7> Allаһ іs doⅰnɡ
<MarkAtwood7> suᥒ ⅰѕ ᥒot doiᥒg Aⅼⅼɑһ іѕ ԁoing
<MarkAtwood7> moon is ᥒοt dοіᥒg Αllah іs doinɡ
<EvilRoey25> Allah is ԁοinɡ
<Phanes> Αlⅼаһ iѕ doing
<Phanes> sᥙᥒ is ᥒοt dοing Allаh is ԁⲟiᥒg
<Phanes> mⲟഠᥒ iѕ not doіᥒg Αllɑһ is ⅾoіᥒɡ
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-09-06
<dreamcat4> hey there. i am writing a patch for skippt-xd, to add custom keybindings
<dreamcat4> for graphical / expose style [alt-tab]
<dreamcat4> this was because i just couldn't fathom how to launch the wpreviews (python), without it's applet. it just exists immediately for some cryptic reason(s)
<dreamcat4> btw skippy-xd only works in an xserver. (not wayland, unfortunately)... because it's all hard wired directly into the X apis
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-09-07
<fossfreedom> dreamcat4, re your skippy-xd changes.  Interesting! Drop a line where your repo is.  Thanks.
<fossfreedom> if you want more info on wpreviews - create an issue on our discourse site - Jacob who developed it can advise further
<dreamcat4> fossfreedom: yeah - haven't uploaded it yet. when it's ready i will leave a link over here ---> https://github.com/richardgv/skippy-xd/issues/36
<dreamcat4> nearly done. just got to finish the last bits. which are: 1) detect when modifier keys are held down, and 2) documentation
<fossfreedom> +1
<fossfreedom> dreamcat4, you obviously have excellent knowledge of C to tackly skippy-xd ... have you any interest in applying that knowledge but for Vala ?
<fossfreedom> s/tackly/tackle/
<dreamcat4> hahaha
<fossfreedom> ... had to ask!
